
New tool streamlines the creation of moving pictures - rbanffy
https://engineering.princeton.edu/news/2018/10/24/new-tool-streamlines-creation-moving-pictures
======
tofof
Much better examples are found in the authors' supplemental materials [0],
showing the input to the program (the raw image annotated with circles and an
arrow) and the results. I particularly liked the Calvin & Hobbes animation
[1], which shows a couple different types of movement that this algorithm can
do.

[0]
[https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/supp/ind...](https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/supp/index.html)

[1]
[https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/supp/dat...](https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/supp/data/music.html)

However, as far as I can tell, the shown inputs for the Calvin & Hobbes image
are incomplete; I think it must've had multiple different object extraction
steps, as seen in [2] to separately animate the rotating arrows, falling rain,
and rising evaporation.

[2]
[https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/supp/dat...](https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/supp/data/water.html)

------
soperj
Can we download the tool anywhere?

~~~
51lver
I don't see it in their zip file...

------
hackerews
Just watched the video, but is it correct to assume the inputs to this are:

\- Manually specifying layers in the image by depth.

\- Manually specifying all the objects you'd want to animate.

\- Providing an animation direction and type.

Then it generates an animation?

~~~
gmiller123456
From the abstract[1], the only input is selecting a few of the repeating
elements, and drawing motion lines. Depth and background are detected
automatically.

[1]
[https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/](https://pixl.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Willett_2018_AMI/)

